# Gewurztraminer



## reefman (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone have a good recipe for this, or am I better off buying a kit?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2010)

Doug I would suggest a kit, but get the best one you can afford. This is one of my favorites also. I think next fall when I can get the fresh juice I will be trying that.


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2010)

reefman said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe for this, or am I better off buying a kit?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


Best off with a kit, get a mid-hi price one.


----------



## Wade E (May 17, 2010)

There is no recipe for something like this as you need those specific grapes or juice to make that specific wine and at this time of year both of those are near impossible. A kit is really your only way to go at this time.


----------



## cpfan (May 17, 2010)

reefman:

Here is a link to a thread in a forum in the UK on making a Gewurztraminer tasting wine from canned Lychees. Have a read, if you're interested.

http://www.winesathome.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=2315&highlight=lychee

Steve


----------



## Wade E (May 17, 2010)

I guess I stand corrected, never heard of it.


----------

